# 0.040 Latex Suprise



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I did a little testing with some latex and was suprised by the results. The rubbers I used were TBG, .03 latex and .04 latex. First I took a little piece of each and measured and weighed to calculate the density just to see if they were the same. 
TBG: 0.978 g/cc, 0.63 mm thick
0.03: 0.95 g/cc, 0.71 mm thick
0.04: 0.97 g/cc, 1.02 mm thick

My plan wasn't to make the best band design, just compare the rubbers on an equal playing field. I started with a baseline band of the TBG that was straight cut 3/4" wide. Then made bands of the other two that had an equal mass, to get that, they had to be narrower in width since they were thicker. The finished bands were within 0.1 grams of each other.

I rigged them up with a 6" static length, shooting 3/8" steel and recorded the average of 10 shots through the chronograph. My draw length is about 29".

Here are the results, 
TBG: 172 fps
0.03: 176 fps
0.04: 190 fps

I was not expecting that from the 0.04, they were less than a 1/2" wide. Has anyone else seen this performance difference from 0.04 latex?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I suppose I can say I have, but not by as precise an evaluation as you.

Good info. Thanks.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

.40 latex is great when cut thin


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Did you get a chance to check the draw weight of each of the bands?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I intended to check the draw weight, but once i was all set up I realized that my scale was dead.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

How did the .04 feel compared to the TBG? About the same? I don't need numbers. I'm just curious. I have tried the .04 in the past with a shorter draw (28") and the draw weight was pretty high using the same cut as with the TBG. Now that I use a longer draw (60"), I may give the .04 another chance, but cut a thinner taper.

Thanks for the info.

Todd


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

GrayWolf said:


> How did the .04 feel compared to the TBG? About the same? I don't need numbers. I'm just curious. I have tried the .04 in the past with a shorter draw (28") and the draw weight was pretty high using the same cut as with the TBG. Now that I use a longer draw (60"), I may give the .04 another chance, but cut a thinner taper.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Todd


 imo .04 latex is really strong when cut 25mm to 20mm. its best when cut 15 15 or 20 15


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

if you like shooting heavy ammo to .44 .50 splitshot lead sinkers simple shots 1 1/4 to 3/4 taper in .40 latex is good to


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have some .040 at home, I need to retry it.

Tried it a while ago, but it was very noisy as I remember and it started to rip after 100 shots or so, but I really should give it another go to be fair !

wll


----------

